
Pokemon or Big Data? - mdisc
http://pixelastic.github.io/pokemonorbigdata/
======
buckie
Lots of fun, though don't miss the comments. Some are gold:

> Tokutek claim to improve MongoDB performance 20x. Unclear if this also mean
> lose 20x as many documents.

------
wrenky
Hey hey hey this thing has a few mistakes where it uses the Japanese Pokemon
names instead of the English names.

Creebase(japanese) -> Avalug (English)

Mukubird (jpn) -> Staravia (English)

The rest of the Pokemon use the English names!

------
proudlygeek
Tim, I didn't know you build this :) really cool!

------
swah1212
I knew cuckly was big data...

